# Some Action Photography



## Airibar2000 (May 24, 2012)

Hi, i'm new to Photography too. I know how difficult it is to capture the moment, the important thing we need to keep practicing and watching news techniques. Here are some of my Action Photography, hope you like it and make some critics Action Photography | Alvaro Iribarren Photography


----------



## tirediron (May 27, 2012)

*Moving to the websites forum.*


----------



## fokker (May 28, 2012)

I'm not sure why your website has an entire gallery devoted to water drop photography with 6 pages of near identical photos. Part of the skill of a good photographer is knowing what to show off and what to delete, or at least keep to yourself.


----------



## HughTFall (Jul 20, 2012)

"Constant practice makes you perfect." It's a popular saying that is truly inspiring and yet effective. Taking different ways to enhance your skills in photography like watching news technique is a decent move. Good luck on your profession @Airibar2000!


----------

